# jerky dry -time?



## double rr (Nov 20, 2012)

just finished my first run at 5lbs of jerky using cabelas seasoning with cure i have a electric smoker that will heat from 0-190 degrees its a insulated food warmer i modified i set to 150 and dryed overnight had my maverick 732 thermometer connected temp was at 140 by morning approx 12hrs then i set warmer to 170 temp reached 160 in about two hrs i jerky had a great taste but very brittle my question is if i dry to about 140 or 150 for a softed jerky will it be safe to eat if so is it because it has cure ? thanks


----------



## 1beezer (Nov 21, 2012)

I did some 2 weeks ago on my Traeger at smoke setting and it was done in 4-5 hours. 12 hours is way too long. I did 2 batches in less time than that.

I didn't use any cure. It should be good for up to a month in the fridge. I did 6 lbs of 2 different flavors. They are both very good and almost gone.

Real simple recipe 3-2-1

3 parts soy

2 parts worchestershire

1 part Jeff's rub or some rub and 1 part Teriyaki

The meat was sliced about 3/16" thick. Meat thickness is a very big factor as well for drying time. You just can't sleep on it like a brisket or pork shoulder.

Hope this helps


----------



## custom99 (Nov 21, 2012)

I use an electric and I am always around 6 hours for around 4 pounds. I usually do 135 for about 5 hours and 170 for 1 hour. Comes out perfect for me. I have been doing cure #1 and marinating it around 24-36 hours.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 21, 2012)

Good morning! 12 hours does seem too long, I just did a batch of Canada Goose Jerky and it took approximately 8 hrs in the MES 40.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130734/spicy-sweet-goose-jerky-gotta-make-room-in-the-freezer

Here's some elk jerky I made

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123611/elk-jerky-again

I always use Cure #1 - don't want any sickness and and marinate/cure the meat overnight (12-18 hrs). MES 40 temp between 120-130 and let the jerky hang in there for about 90 minutes with no smoke to "dry" the meat surface. After that I start adding smoke and bump my smoker temps 10* every hour until I reach a maximum temp of 170*, at that point I let the jerky finish. I learned to check doneness by using the bend test - bend the jerky and if you see white fibers in the meat it's done. I take it out of the smoker and put it in a large resealable plastic bag overnight, this lets the moisture re-distribute overnight. 













900x900px-LL-bfc1c636_DSC_0602BendTest.jpeg



__ smokinhusker
__ Nov 21, 2012


----------



## 1beezer (Nov 21, 2012)

Just curious why you would dry the meat for 90 minutes. Smoke is attracted to wet meat from what I've learned. That's one of the reason why people spritz their briskets and shoulders. It doesn't do anything to moisten the meat since it's already pretty much sealed in the first hour.

No cure is needed for jerky if kept in the fridge for a month or less. I never got sick. Soy sauce has salt in it. 3-6 lbs of jerky won't last anywhere near a month in the fridge if its good.

Overthinking BBQ is a bad thing. KISS


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 21, 2012)

Double RR

Always use cure when smoking jerky at any temp below 180


----------



## double rr (Nov 22, 2012)

thanks guys i will cut my cook time down- smokin husker thanks for turning me on to the bend test -thanks for the recipie 1beezer- looks like about 6hrs is the target for the dry time i have plenty of cure however i am using cabelas and backwoods kit right now that have cure included- thanks everyone for the tips hope you guys have a great Thanks Giving today i an going to run 10lbs tomorrow morning and try sausage and snack stick stuffing i will post a pic Thanks again guys!


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 22, 2012)

1beezer said:


> Just curious why you would dry the meat for 90 minutes. You want the meat to dry out, just as you would put bacon or salmon to dry to form a pellicle. You do the same thing with Summer Sausage, Kielbasa etc...it needs to be dry so the smoke adheres to the meat. Smoke is attracted to wet meat from what I've learned. That's one of the reason why people spritz their briskets and shoulders. Many people spritz briskets and butts, long after they have put it in the smoker in order to help form more bark - it's the sugars in whatever they are spritxing with that does this. It doesn't do anything to moisten the meat since it's already pretty much sealed in the first hour.
> 
> No cure is needed for jerky if kept in the fridge for a month or less. I always use Cure because safety is first and foremost on the Forum and other people outside of my home eat it as well and I certainly don't want to be responsible for someone else getting sick. In addition, not all put it in the fridge. I never got sick. Soy sauce has salt in it. 3-6 lbs of jerky won't last anywhere near a month in the fridge if its good.
> 
> Overthinking BBQ is a bad thing. KISS


----------



## 1beezer (Nov 22, 2012)

I see your point as well. Thanks for the education guys. I try to remain teachable :)


----------



## pike2 (Nov 25, 2012)

using the Hi Mountain Jerky Cure Ive never finished my jerky in the smoker,   ill put the strips into the smoker for an hour at the lowest temp that still produces smoke and then transfer to the dehydrators at 130 to 140 deg for around 3 hours or until they feel firm or solid but still pliable and doesn't break or split when bent,  (no offense smokin husker i swear 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)     then if its not humid it all goes into large bowls for a day or two for a natural air dry,  ill mix them up a few times bringing the bottom ones to the top. then bagging it for the same reason as smokin husker does.

  dont know what it is about a natural air dry but what you end up with is a pliable piece of leather (but taste alot better too).


----------



## 1beezer (Nov 25, 2012)

I made another batch of jerky Friday with no cure (I didn't get any yet). I got to thinking, the butcher that makes his own jerky all the time gave me the 3-2-1 basic recipe and never mentioned anything about cure. I think he wants my girlfriend


----------



## 1beezer (Nov 25, 2012)

I went back to the same grocery store today and spoke with a different butcher. He tried to help me find the Mortons. I asked him if he used a cure. He uses kosher salt and said there was salt in the soy sauce so that should be good. It was funny, as I think I said before, he said it doesn't last that long to have anything go bad.

I can see if you make so much it needs to be stored longer but good jerky goes real fast.


----------



## pike2 (Nov 26, 2012)

the cure isn't for after the smoke,    its needed to stop anything that could spoil the meat while it is in the smoker with low temps.

 by not using a cure or packing it in salt your playing with fire,  given the right conditions you could get burnt, be careful  and use a hire temp for the first 30 min to jump start the drying process by cooking the outer surface to help reduce the chance of spoiling  and then turn the temp down. (its not a sure thing tho)


----------



## 1beezer (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok, as you can see I'm still learning too. Thanks


----------



## double rr (Nov 27, 2012)

much better results on this second run this turned out really better thanks for everyones help and tips  i dryed at 130 for 1.5 hrs then smoked for 4hrs at 140 then 2.5 hrs at 170 checked with bend test every thing always taste better when you make it yourself  also did 10lbs of snack sticks and 20lbs of hot links after 10lbs of jerky fun weekend !thanks again!


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 28, 2012)

Happy to hear the second batch was better. Hey Pike, no offense taken - when I first started making it, I did as you and even now have been known, when short on time, to finish in the dehyrdrator or oven.


----------



## double rr (Mar 30, 2013)

P1020685.JPG



__ double rr
__ Nov 27, 2012


















P1020681.JPG



__ double rr
__ Nov 27, 2012


















P1020679.JPG



__ double rr
__ Nov 27, 2012


















P1020677.JPG



__ double rr
__ Nov 27, 2012


----------



## double rr (Mar 30, 2013)

sorry it took so long to post pics but i just figured it out, thats my homemede  warmer cabinet smoker  works great should get years of service from it i hope have a blessed easter!


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 2, 2013)

That's a good mess of smoked goodies there RR. Wish I had a sausage maker, I'd love to make a mess of the sticks and sausages. 

I dry the jerky on my grill/smoker for a couple of hours then put the smoke to it for 2-3 hours when using chunks, will go longer with the AMZPS (Have not used it yet with jerky). I run the heat at 110-130  then slowly raise temp to 165-170 as it near completion. All is done usually in 6 to 8 hours depending on the thickness of the cut I used. I've gone longer with 1/4-3/8" cuts. I Always Use Cure #1, don't want anyone getting ill !


----------



## double rr (Apr 2, 2013)

thanks mountian hog warmer cabinets make good smokers if you can pick them up for a good price


----------



## double rr (Nov 20, 2012)

just finished my first run at 5lbs of jerky using cabelas seasoning with cure i have a electric smoker that will heat from 0-190 degrees its a insulated food warmer i modified i set to 150 and dryed overnight had my maverick 732 thermometer connected temp was at 140 by morning approx 12hrs then i set warmer to 170 temp reached 160 in about two hrs i jerky had a great taste but very brittle my question is if i dry to about 140 or 150 for a softed jerky will it be safe to eat if so is it because it has cure ? thanks


----------



## 1beezer (Nov 21, 2012)

I did some 2 weeks ago on my Traeger at smoke setting and it was done in 4-5 hours. 12 hours is way too long. I did 2 batches in less time than that.

I didn't use any cure. It should be good for up to a month in the fridge. I did 6 lbs of 2 different flavors. They are both very good and almost gone.

Real simple recipe 3-2-1

3 parts soy

2 parts worchestershire

1 part Jeff's rub or some rub and 1 part Teriyaki

The meat was sliced about 3/16" thick. Meat thickness is a very big factor as well for drying time. You just can't sleep on it like a brisket or pork shoulder.

Hope this helps


----------



## custom99 (Nov 21, 2012)

I use an electric and I am always around 6 hours for around 4 pounds. I usually do 135 for about 5 hours and 170 for 1 hour. Comes out perfect for me. I have been doing cure #1 and marinating it around 24-36 hours.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 21, 2012)

Good morning! 12 hours does seem too long, I just did a batch of Canada Goose Jerky and it took approximately 8 hrs in the MES 40.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130734/spicy-sweet-goose-jerky-gotta-make-room-in-the-freezer

Here's some elk jerky I made

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123611/elk-jerky-again

I always use Cure #1 - don't want any sickness and and marinate/cure the meat overnight (12-18 hrs). MES 40 temp between 120-130 and let the jerky hang in there for about 90 minutes with no smoke to "dry" the meat surface. After that I start adding smoke and bump my smoker temps 10* every hour until I reach a maximum temp of 170*, at that point I let the jerky finish. I learned to check doneness by using the bend test - bend the jerky and if you see white fibers in the meat it's done. I take it out of the smoker and put it in a large resealable plastic bag overnight, this lets the moisture re-distribute overnight. 













900x900px-LL-bfc1c636_DSC_0602BendTest.jpeg



__ smokinhusker
__ Nov 21, 2012


----------



## 1beezer (Nov 21, 2012)

Just curious why you would dry the meat for 90 minutes. Smoke is attracted to wet meat from what I've learned. That's one of the reason why people spritz their briskets and shoulders. It doesn't do anything to moisten the meat since it's already pretty much sealed in the first hour.

No cure is needed for jerky if kept in the fridge for a month or less. I never got sick. Soy sauce has salt in it. 3-6 lbs of jerky won't last anywhere near a month in the fridge if its good.

Overthinking BBQ is a bad thing. KISS


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 21, 2012)

Double RR

Always use cure when smoking jerky at any temp below 180


----------



## double rr (Nov 22, 2012)

thanks guys i will cut my cook time down- smokin husker thanks for turning me on to the bend test -thanks for the recipie 1beezer- looks like about 6hrs is the target for the dry time i have plenty of cure however i am using cabelas and backwoods kit right now that have cure included- thanks everyone for the tips hope you guys have a great Thanks Giving today i an going to run 10lbs tomorrow morning and try sausage and snack stick stuffing i will post a pic Thanks again guys!


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 22, 2012)

1beezer said:


> Just curious why you would dry the meat for 90 minutes. You want the meat to dry out, just as you would put bacon or salmon to dry to form a pellicle. You do the same thing with Summer Sausage, Kielbasa etc...it needs to be dry so the smoke adheres to the meat. Smoke is attracted to wet meat from what I've learned. That's one of the reason why people spritz their briskets and shoulders. Many people spritz briskets and butts, long after they have put it in the smoker in order to help form more bark - it's the sugars in whatever they are spritxing with that does this. It doesn't do anything to moisten the meat since it's already pretty much sealed in the first hour.
> 
> No cure is needed for jerky if kept in the fridge for a month or less. I always use Cure because safety is first and foremost on the Forum and other people outside of my home eat it as well and I certainly don't want to be responsible for someone else getting sick. In addition, not all put it in the fridge. I never got sick. Soy sauce has salt in it. 3-6 lbs of jerky won't last anywhere near a month in the fridge if its good.
> 
> Overthinking BBQ is a bad thing. KISS


----------



## 1beezer (Nov 22, 2012)

I see your point as well. Thanks for the education guys. I try to remain teachable :)


----------



## pike2 (Nov 25, 2012)

using the Hi Mountain Jerky Cure Ive never finished my jerky in the smoker,   ill put the strips into the smoker for an hour at the lowest temp that still produces smoke and then transfer to the dehydrators at 130 to 140 deg for around 3 hours or until they feel firm or solid but still pliable and doesn't break or split when bent,  (no offense smokin husker i swear 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)     then if its not humid it all goes into large bowls for a day or two for a natural air dry,  ill mix them up a few times bringing the bottom ones to the top. then bagging it for the same reason as smokin husker does.

  dont know what it is about a natural air dry but what you end up with is a pliable piece of leather (but taste alot better too).


----------



## 1beezer (Nov 25, 2012)

I made another batch of jerky Friday with no cure (I didn't get any yet). I got to thinking, the butcher that makes his own jerky all the time gave me the 3-2-1 basic recipe and never mentioned anything about cure. I think he wants my girlfriend


----------



## 1beezer (Nov 25, 2012)

I went back to the same grocery store today and spoke with a different butcher. He tried to help me find the Mortons. I asked him if he used a cure. He uses kosher salt and said there was salt in the soy sauce so that should be good. It was funny, as I think I said before, he said it doesn't last that long to have anything go bad.

I can see if you make so much it needs to be stored longer but good jerky goes real fast.


----------



## pike2 (Nov 26, 2012)

the cure isn't for after the smoke,    its needed to stop anything that could spoil the meat while it is in the smoker with low temps.

 by not using a cure or packing it in salt your playing with fire,  given the right conditions you could get burnt, be careful  and use a hire temp for the first 30 min to jump start the drying process by cooking the outer surface to help reduce the chance of spoiling  and then turn the temp down. (its not a sure thing tho)


----------



## 1beezer (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok, as you can see I'm still learning too. Thanks


----------



## double rr (Nov 27, 2012)

much better results on this second run this turned out really better thanks for everyones help and tips  i dryed at 130 for 1.5 hrs then smoked for 4hrs at 140 then 2.5 hrs at 170 checked with bend test every thing always taste better when you make it yourself  also did 10lbs of snack sticks and 20lbs of hot links after 10lbs of jerky fun weekend !thanks again!


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 28, 2012)

Happy to hear the second batch was better. Hey Pike, no offense taken - when I first started making it, I did as you and even now have been known, when short on time, to finish in the dehyrdrator or oven.


----------



## double rr (Mar 30, 2013)

P1020685.JPG



__ double rr
__ Nov 27, 2012


















P1020681.JPG



__ double rr
__ Nov 27, 2012


















P1020679.JPG



__ double rr
__ Nov 27, 2012


















P1020677.JPG



__ double rr
__ Nov 27, 2012


----------



## double rr (Mar 30, 2013)

sorry it took so long to post pics but i just figured it out, thats my homemede  warmer cabinet smoker  works great should get years of service from it i hope have a blessed easter!


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 2, 2013)

That's a good mess of smoked goodies there RR. Wish I had a sausage maker, I'd love to make a mess of the sticks and sausages. 

I dry the jerky on my grill/smoker for a couple of hours then put the smoke to it for 2-3 hours when using chunks, will go longer with the AMZPS (Have not used it yet with jerky). I run the heat at 110-130  then slowly raise temp to 165-170 as it near completion. All is done usually in 6 to 8 hours depending on the thickness of the cut I used. I've gone longer with 1/4-3/8" cuts. I Always Use Cure #1, don't want anyone getting ill !


----------



## double rr (Apr 2, 2013)

thanks mountian hog warmer cabinets make good smokers if you can pick them up for a good price


----------

